# Superdrol



## krizutch (Mar 7, 2007)

it appears that SD is now illegal... i took it a few years back and it worked great i was wondering if there was any way to get my hands on a 90ct bottle.

i have looked through a lot of these posts and tried to contact a few people that claim to be selling it but not avail. It seems everyone is sold out.  I ran one of the email addresses posted up here claiming to be selling it through MySpace and it was a 17 year old kid who didnt respond through MySpace. My guess is it was BS!

anyway, if anyone can sell a bottle or direct me to where i can get one ill give you a high five (or owe you one at least)


----------



## kinkery (Mar 7, 2007)

Just find and get a clone. theirs a million of them


----------



## ABCs (Mar 7, 2007)

Go Epistane. Much safer than Super but alittle less powerful. I'll take the practically no sides for alittle less gains any day.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 7, 2007)

I saw you reccomending this in another post. I looked up information on it and didnt find much. is there anyone else out there that can tell me if they like "epistane" or not.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 7, 2007)

krizutch said:


> I saw you reccomending this in another post. I looked up information on it and didnt find much. is there anyone else out there that can tell me if they like "epistane" or not.



I Would be willing to give it ago. great reviews and great description. it has awesome talent.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 7, 2007)

I am on Day 10 of my 4 week (20/30/40/40) Epistane cycle and so far, it's tightening my gyno AND I am leaning out and getting more definded. Sides? None. Take Cycle Support and keep your training and diet in check and you'll be good to go.


----------



## zombul (Mar 8, 2007)

krizutch said:


> it appears that SD is now illegal... i took it a few years back and it worked great i was wondering if there was any way to get my hands on a 90ct bottle.
> 
> i have looked through a lot of these posts and tried to contact a few people that claim to be selling it but not avail. It seems everyone is sold out.  I ran one of the email addresses posted up here claiming to be selling it through MySpace and it was a 17 year old kid who didnt respond through MySpace. My guess is it was BS!
> 
> anyway, if anyone can sell a bottle or direct me to where i can get one ill give you a high five (or owe you one at least)



SD is no longer being produced by Anabolic Resources but it is not technically "illegal" .AR was asked to stop production of it so they did to avoid getting shit from the FDA,it *has not* been banned.Since AR nolonger produces it you have to find someone that does a clone (identical formula made by a diffrent manufacturer).There were several companies willing to step up to the plate and their product is identical.Same formula,same product,diffrent label. SD


----------



## goob (Mar 8, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I am on Day 10 of my 4 week (20/30/40/40) Epistane cycle and so far, it's tightening my gyno AND I am leaning out and getting more definded. Sides? None. Take Cycle Support and keep your training and diet in check and you'll be good to go.



Sounds good.  Keep us updated on how its working for you.

By the way, have you had any alcohol, while on it? Just curious, to the tune of how they would interact, physically and pschologically.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 8, 2007)

*zombol*

zombol, have you tried m-drol yet. i saw that you were one of the people that really liked SD in some prior posts. anyone else out there try m-drol?


----------



## krizutch (Mar 8, 2007)

yes abc's ... keep us updated on how thats going. im seriously considering epistane now but from what ive read it seems like you either 
A) will not get any gyno
B) will get limited gyno
C) it will reduce current gyno
D) will do nothing for the gyno

thats a pretty wide ranging set of sides....


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Sounds good.  Keep us updated on how its working for you.
> 
> By the way, have you had any alcohol, while on it? Just curious, to the tune of how they would interact, physically and pschologically.



I drank once since starting the cycle and needless to sya it was a bad idea. I drank 3 glasses of wine and fell asleep not too long afterwards and woke up feeling like shit. I think it had more to do with me not drinking for awhile. 

krizutch, Epistane reduces gyno and with the right PCT, your will keep your gains and your gyno losses. All I know is that I am leaning out VERY nicely and still gaining mass while on a cut.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 8, 2007)

abcs.....

what else are you taking with it now and what is your plan for PCT.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

I am taking No-Xplode (on a selective basis, not everyday), Cellmass Creatine, Lypodrene (ephedra), Anabolic Innovation's Cycle Support (amazing stuff) and of course whey. 

My PCT will consist of Tamoxifen Citrate (Nolva) 60/40/20. I have some Rebound and ActivaTe left over from awhile ago and will throw that in my PCT as well. I will continue to take creatine throughout.


----------



## nni (Mar 8, 2007)

havoc and epistane are identical products.

don't take an oral steroid expecting it to improve gyno.

and don't drink on cycle that is terrible.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 8, 2007)

nni said:


> havoc and epistane are identical products.
> 
> don't take an oral steroid expecting it to improve gyno.
> 
> and don't drink on cycle that is terrible.



A good 80% of logs and reviews out right now for Epi/Havoc have reported gyno reduction... and I am on my way to reporting another.

Having a couple glasses of red wine isn't going to kill me but it was definitely a stupid move while on.


----------



## nni (Mar 8, 2007)

we will see what happens post cycle and beyond, thats when gyno likes to show.

some liquor won't kill you, but your liver is taxed enough.


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2007)

I have not tried the M-Drol but one of my lifting partners has and results have been good.I suggested it because it is the same formula as SuperDrol.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 9, 2007)

so Zombol. What clones would you suggest right now. i saw some posts you made awhile back about suggestions but they were awhile ago. Of what you have taken what would you suggest.. 

awhile ago you were suggesting Masterdrol, is that still best in your opinion or perhaps something else now?


----------



## 0pete9 (Mar 9, 2007)

Not to butt in, but IMO a great clone is Oxodrol-12 by IDS labs. Its 60 tabs and I used only 1 tab a day which is 12 mg's of the superdrol does and I had great results. 10 pounds in 30 days and kept about 8 of those. It was put out but then dissappeared due to its contents ha. I would definetly recommend it. I still have 2 foil sealede packs of 30 pills left im thinking of stacking it with some phera-plex or just selling it. Definetly take a good PCT with them though. I used 6OXO and trib as 'part' of my pct. Also, question for Zombul, what do you think of a phera-plex/ oxodrol stack at 12mgs oxodrol a day and 20 mgs of phera a day for a 30 day cycle?


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2007)

krizutch said:


> so Zombol. What clones would you suggest right now. i saw some posts you made awhile back about suggestions but they were awhile ago. Of what you have taken what would you suggest..
> 
> awhile ago you were suggesting Masterdrol, is that still best in your opinion or perhaps something else now?



If you can still get Masterdrol that was my favorite period.However there are several good things out.SNS has one called Methyl Drol,Competitive Edge Labs has M Drol,and EST has Methyl Vol.I know alot of people who loved the EST but it's also the only one of these that I have ever heard ANYTHING but positives as far as results.


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2007)

0pete9 said:


> Not to butt in, but IMO a great clone is Oxodrol-12 by IDS labs. Its 60 tabs and I used only 1 tab a day which is 12 mg's of the superdrol does and I had great results. 10 pounds in 30 days and kept about 8 of those. It was put out but then dissappeared due to its contents ha. I would definetly recommend it. I still have 2 foil sealede packs of 30 pills left im thinking of stacking it with some phera-plex or just selling it. Definetly take a good PCT with them though. I used 6OXO and trib as 'part' of my pct. Also, question for Zombul, what do you think of a phera-plex/ oxodrol stack at 12mgs oxodrol a day and 20 mgs of phera a day for a 30 day cycle?



If I was going to bother with the Oxodrol I would go with more than 12mg daily.However this could be a difficult stack seing how both compounds are methelated.I have a friend who ran the two but with a diffrent SD formula.It would somewhat translate to this for you.
WK.1  oxodrol 24mg
wk.2oxodrol 24mg/phera 20
wk.3 oxodrol 24/phera 20
wk.4 phera 30

He done something similar to that.I will be the first to say that sides on that will be horrible.I won't advise it but it can be done.He didn't see results that much better than when on SD alone,but this was also his third cycle on sd as well.
I would use the sd and phera as the staples of their own cycle instead of at the same time personally.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 9, 2007)

so, is this the masterdrol that you are talking about Methyl Masterdrol at SupplementWarehouse.com: Atkins Diet, Fat Burner, Vitamin C, Vitamin E

because i also see some liquid masterdrol but it seems like its more common and therefore probably not what you are talking about seeing how it seems that it is scarce.


----------



## 0pete9 (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the info, thats what I figured. I was iffy on taking them both because I like to keep the side effects of my cycles low thats why I only took 12 mg of the oxodrol. You just backed up my reasoning for not stacking the two. I just got a bottle of the andro poppers 150 and I know they are underdosed but I might just cycle them for a while and hold off on the others for now.


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2007)

krizutch said:


> so, is this the masterdrol that you are talking about Methyl Masterdrol at SupplementWarehouse.com: Atkins Diet, Fat Burner, Vitamin C, Vitamin E
> 
> because i also see some liquid masterdrol but it seems like its more common and therefore probably not what you are talking about seeing how it seems that it is scarce.



Yep,thats the stuff.If you have a good workout routine in line and a good diet that will blow your mind.If you have never taken it don't be surprised to see your bench jump 50lbs. in three weeks.I know it sounds crazy but I have done it and seen others do it.I lost about 10 of it but 40 is still damn good to walk away with.


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2007)

0pete9 said:


> thanks for the info, thats what I figured. I was iffy on taking them both because I like to keep the side effects of my cycles low thats why I only took 12 mg of the oxodrol. You just backed up my reasoning for not stacking the two. I just got a bottle of the andro poppers 150 and I know they are underdosed but I might just cycle them for a while and hold off on the others for now.



Yeah if your are worried about sides then you do not want to stack those two.And why stack them when as mentioned earlier they are great corner stones for each cycle.


----------



## 0pete9 (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah Im not going to stack them, it was more of a question for down the road, considering the results I got from the oxodrol I wouldnt need to stack them.


----------



## krizutch (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah appriciate it zombul... sounds good, i think im going to pick up a bottle..

since you have already been down this road what do you recommend that i take with it and for PCT..

sorry to keep asking you so many questions but it seems like you know exactly what you are talking about. its like hunting for witches on this forum trying to get answers sometimes. it seems like you get totally different and opposite answers from a lot of people but i feel like i trust you.


----------



## zombul (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a good rule of thumb and something I posted awhile back for someone who asked me the same thing.They were using Methyl Vol which is also a SD clone.

 01-10-2007, 04:01 PM    #6  
zombul 
HOLLYWOOD
Elite Member




Join Date: Jun 2006

Posts: 1,269 


Don't take the MV for anything over3-4 weeks.Assuming you don't have Nolva or acess to any I would say to go with Rebound XT by Designer Supps.Start as soon as you finish your MV cycle.I would also use some Milk Thistle as a liver protectant about 1000mg a day.Remember to drink lots of water and expect those "back pumps"though some people take Taurine to help with the cramping.You may also want some Red Yeast Rice @1200mg a day and CoQ10 @ about 70mg a day.If you take the Red Yeast Rice make sure and take the CoQ10.I also eat like a horse while taking this stuff,seems to help alot.
You may want to stop the MV until you have a little more info on it.Be careul and use common sense and do some research and if you feel your ready and old enough to make that step the stuff I posted above may help.


----------



## bulldog2379 (Apr 1, 2007)

what about a product called finadrol?


----------



## sammiza567 (Apr 5, 2007)

this may sound like a dumb question to ya'll but i dont know much about this....how young is too young to try these....are these considered hardcore steroids?are they steroids?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 5, 2007)

sammiza567 said:


> this may sound like a dumb question to ya'll but i dont know much about this....*how young is too young to try these..*..are these considered hardcore steroids?are they steroids?



18-19 yrs atleast...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 5, 2007)

sammiza567 said:


> this may sound like a dumb question to ya'll but i dont know much about this....how young is too young to try these....are these considered hardcore steroids?are they steroids?



Yes they are steroids, and if you have to ask, you're probably too young.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 5, 2007)

0pete9 said:


> thanks for the info, thats what I figured. I was iffy on taking them both because I like to keep the side effects of my cycles low thats why I only took 12 mg of the oxodrol. You just backed up my reasoning for not stacking the two. I just got a bottle of the andro poppers 150 and I know they are underdosed but I might just cycle them for a while and hold off on the others for now.



i took andro poppers when i was way to young, look at the ingredients, if they are the 4-ad, 19-nor version don't even bother, pure garbage


----------



## sammiza567 (Apr 5, 2007)

yea im 18...thanks i guess i'll just keep on keeping on sry to hijack the thread


----------



## Christopher J (Apr 6, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> i took andro poppers when i was way to young, look at the ingredients, if they are the 4-ad, 19-nor version don't even bother, pure garbage




I used Andro Poppers all the time. Did you get gains in size? I only got strength gains. I missed out on the good stuff =(


----------



## 0pete9 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah i got some size from it but mostly strength gains. All my gains from the poppers are here to stay and havent lost a pound after taking them.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 12, 2007)

Christopher J said:


> I used Andro Poppers all the time. Did you get gains in size? I only got strength gains. I missed out on the good stuff =(



nah, got zero from it, still alot of good legal stuff out there, just gotta jump on the right products before the goverment does


----------



## quark (Apr 19, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I am taking No-Xplode (on a selective basis, not everyday), Cellmass Creatine, Lypodrene (ephedra), Anabolic Innovation's Cycle Support (amazing stuff) and of course whey.



Hey guys I am going to start my first cycle of Superdrol in a couple of weeks. 
I will be going 10mg the first week, 20mg the second, and wrap it up with 30mg the third... When taking the AI Cycle Support would I also need to take CoQ10? I didn't see that in the ingredients... I will also be using Cellmass. ABCs did you just use the NO-X prior to your workouts? Did you experience much lethargy on your cycle?



ABCs said:


> My PCT will consist of Tamoxifen Citrate (Nolva) 60/40/20. I have some Rebound and ActivaTe left over from awhile ago and will throw that in my PCT as well. I will continue to take creatine throughout.



Will be using Rebound for my PCT. Would you suggest anything else to go along with it? This is afterall my first cycle and while I'm pretty sure I got it researched and planned out any help appreciated.

Thank you for the help.
 jchappj

1) Age - 45
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat - 170 & ~16% - 6'1"
3) Years of Consistant Training experience - ~1.5
4) Previous Cycle experience - 0 other than 1 cycle of BSN full stack
5) Training routine and Diet - 
    Currently using the old standard of individual body parts:
    M- chect/tri
    T- Back/Bi
    W- leg
    Th- off
    F- off
    S- start to repeat
    *cardio 2-3 times/wk
 diet is ~3500 cal/day + ~120 oz of water- this is hard for me but I try to get close anyway
6) Cycle Goals - As much as I can get but would like to keep at least 10lbs

PS: I am not trying to hijack the thread, just seemed like the info would be pertinent, Tx.


----------



## quark (Apr 19, 2007)

jchappj said:


> When taking the AI Cycle Support would I also need to take CoQ10? I didn't see that in the ingredients...




Found a better explanation of the ingredients so skip this question but any other advise greatly appreciated.
 jchappj


----------



## gymfreak2 (Mar 30, 2009)

jchappj said:


> Hey guys I am going to start my first cycle of Superdrol in a couple of weeks.
> I will be going 10mg the first week, 20mg the second, and wrap it up with 30mg the third... When taking the AI Cycle Support would I also need to take CoQ10? I didn't see that in the ingredients... I will also be using Cellmass. ABCs did you just use the NO-X prior to your workouts? Did you experience much lethargy on your cycle?
> 
> 
> ...




sir.. dont u train shoulders/delts? do u think ur experience with training (1.5 yrs) is enough for u to start PHs?
sorry for interfering in ur personal matters.
take care.


----------



## quark (Mar 30, 2009)

This thread is 2 years old.


----------

